
Fox News Violates Poland’s Holocaust Law with Reference to “Polish Death Camp” - Leary
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/21/fox-news-violates-polands-holocaust-law-reference-polish-death-camp/
======
zadkielmodeler
I am not a legal expert by any means, but Fox news is not based in Poland and
does not broadcast in Poland. What kind of legal trouble can they
realistically get into from this?

